
Edible – Curated and customizable restaurant menus tailored to you - smaroukis
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/edible
======
smaroukis
Spencer here, head of content at Edible. You're probably tired of reading
about the bitcoin hype cycle (apparently it's mainstream now?), the ever
impending impact of autonomous vehicles, and debates about whether robots will
kill us or take our jobs first. And since you've been reading Medium posts on
self-help all morning but have yet to get any real work done, you're probably
hungry by now. Good thing Edible's got you covered with all of the best local
menus in one place. Our tech team will be live in the comments, let us know
what you think!

